

USA loses again in OAS: 23-3. Foreign ministers reunion 8/24, case Assange. - pitiburi
http://www.telesurtv.net/articulos/2012/08/17/oea-convoca-a-reunion-de-cancilleres-en-washington-para-analizar-amenaza-britanica-a-ecuador-656.html

======
coco236
I don't get it, I went to both the CNN and the BBC sites, and they talk about
the most unimportant things, but there is nothing at all about this. And this
is some big deal, it means the whole south america is going as a block against
UK, letting US and Canada on a corner. Is the very international politics
changing before our eyes, the whole region getting autonomous and slipping out
of US hands.

